# a natural makeup look for asian eyes?



## luvsic (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey all,

(yes, I have browsed a few of snowkei's looks and they are great! But I also wanted to open the floor to ask others about this as well.)

As you may know, the majority of Asians lack a double eyelid or have a very small crease. I am one of the Asians who has a very small crease in my eyes, which disappears when I smile and never shows up in pictures. It kind of makes my eyes look beady sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And applying eye makeup can be slightly challenging since I don't really know how to always do it right. I've mastered a basic smokey eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I enhance that with falsies, but I really want a natural makeup look I can wear daily since I am tired of the run of the mill black eyeliner on the top and bottom of my eyes. 

Another problem I lack is sparse, thin lashes which mascara doesn't do much for. But thanks to the ingenious invention known as "false eyelashes" (Ardell 109 REPRESENT! I love them they are so natural I'm hooked.) I've been able to fix this problem somewhat, or at least make my eyes look a little more defined. 

Now I was wondering if anyone could recommend some specific eyeshadow colors or lip colors, MAC or not, that I could use to make an everyday, natural eye (and lip) makeup look for Asians, keeping the small crease in mind. I know that browns and whites (or neutrals) are a must, but I don't really know how to apply them to my eye, or I don't know which colors would look best on me. I don't have an NC guess on my skintone, but I would say it's probably around the lighter-beige olive type. I think I would like to create a little more depth in my eyes. 

I have heard the trick that sweeping brown into the creases of the eye can increase depth and make the eyes appear more deep-set. Is this true? How do I really do that, or what is a good brown for that?
*Can you use black eyeliner if you use these brown shadows?*
*
IS THIS TOO MUCH FOR AN EVERYDAY LOOK? I want something definitely similar to this, but I think this look is gorgeous already. I just can't decide if it's too smokey to wear every day. *






 credits to makeupforlife for the photo. I don't really know how to apply it though or what brushes I would need. The eyeshadow is "India song" but NARS. 

TIA.
Side note: I own MAC ricepaper, but it is a little too light for me. I use it on the inner corners sometimes.
Other side note: I got the job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So my first paycheck will probably be going to a good natural brown shadow investment...maybe "india song"


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 10, 2009)

That look is def. great for every day. Work, school, going out whatever. I always do a brown look when I go to work. I have single lid so I have no crease to work with whatsoever. I have to create my own crease. 

Here are the e/s colors I usually use:
Ricepaper
Sable/woodwinked/amberlights/tempting (my fav. is sable)
Wedge
Carbon/Espresso 
Shroom

Brushes I use:
224
239
242
217
A pencil brush that is very similiar to MAC 219

This is what I do to create a brown/neutral look. I use the 242 brush to add a paint like bare canvas or painterly. I also use UDPP too but I use my fingers for that. Then I use ricepaper with 224 burhs to highlight under my brow and kind of bring the color down a little towards the middle of my lid. Then I use the 217 brush and use wedge to create my fake/illusion of a crease my starting from the edge of the outer eye and using circular motions move up half way on my life. You don't need to do this very dark because you are going to add colors on top of it. I only use wedge to make the eye look deeper when you add the other colors. Then I use sable to go over wedge. This time I add more color to the outer corner and gradually make it lighter towards my inner corner of my lid. You are going to make it kind of a semi circle shape I guess. Then I use the 239 brush to add shroom on the lid where I don't have brown. The empty space left between the fake crease and my lashline. After that, I use the 217 brush again and dip it into either carbon or espresso and add it to the outer corner of the eye to make it look darker on that side. Then use the 224 brush again and do kind of a windshield wiper motion to blend blend blend. After I finish my e/s I use fluidline in blacktrack to line my eyes and I ALWAYS wing it out to make my eyes look bigger. I love black eyeliner...I can't live without it and I think it goes great with brown e/s...or every e/s at that. Then use some mascara for your lashes and bam you are done!! I hope this all made sense. I use these colors most often when I do a brown look. The only colors I play around with is sable/woodwinked/amber lights/tempting. All of them will work. I always find it that when you fill in your eyebrows darker too helps to complete the look. I really hope this helped you. One day when I am not lazy I will put up a tutorial or something on how I do my makeup with no crease. I am so jealous of those with creases...even small creases. I have none haha. If you have any other questions you can PM and I can try to clear up how I do my eyes. 

My best advice is that you just need to play around with makeup and see what works best for you. It took me forever to figure out a way to do my makeup to make my eyes look like I have somewhat of a crease. 

HTH!!


----------



## luvsic (Jan 10, 2009)

Goodness gracious girlfriend you know what you're doing!! And thank god for that!! lol. I definitely will PM you sometime probably to ask questions. 

Do you think that duo shadow by NARS, the "india song" one, would work just as well? The only problem is that it got mixed reviews on MUA. Although your method sounds awesome, I don't rake in the big bucks to blow on MAC and sometimes I just need other alternatives. I know that India song isn't any cheaper, but it's only two colors to buy and if they are spot on than I'm all for it. Plus, I do not own a lot of brushes so I want to keep things a little simpler for now, I own the 219 and another MAC brush (can't remember the number right now..) so sticking to two colors would seem ideal for me.

*The color on the model looks similar to "vanilla" and I own that, but I would need a good deep brown color. Out of the browns you listed, what would you recommend? *

I am actually pretty inexperienced and untalented with makeup, lol, I have played around with a lot and I just can't get the hang of it too well. So I feel like I need a few tips and tricks up my sleeve so I can have a few looks locked down. I have a black smokey eye pretty much perfected to a tee, so there's no problem there. But when it comes to natural makeup, I'm sick of the " black eyeliner and mascara" look since I cannot line my eyes all the way around without them looking beady or them disappearing. So I need the makeup to enhance, you know?

Anyway, thank you so much!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 10, 2009)

woodwinked
carbon 
shroom
...will def. = love to you!


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Goodness gracious girlfriend you know what you're doing!! And thank god for that!! lol. I definitely will PM you sometime probably to ask questions. 

Do you think that duo shadow by NARS, the "india song" one, would work just as well? The only problem is that it got mixed reviews on MUA. Although your method sounds awesome, I don't rake in the big bucks to blow on MAC and sometimes I just need other alternatives. I know that India song isn't any cheaper, but it's only two colors to buy and if they are spot on than I'm all for it. Plus, I do not own a lot of brushes so I want to keep things a little simpler for now, I own the 219 and another MAC brush (can't remember the number right now..) so sticking to two colors would seem ideal for me.

*The color on the model looks similar to "vanilla" and I own that, but I would need a good deep brown color. Out of the browns you listed, what would you recommend? *

I am actually pretty inexperienced and untalented with makeup, lol, I have played around with a lot and I just can't get the hang of it too well. So I feel like I need a few tips and tricks up my sleeve so I can have a few looks locked down. I have a black smokey eye pretty much perfected to a tee, so there's no problem there. But when it comes to natural makeup, I'm sick of the " black eyeliner and mascara" look since I cannot line my eyes all the way around without them looking beady or them disappearing. So I need the makeup to enhance, you know?

Anyway, thank you so much!!!_

 
No problem. I forgot to tell you why I use the 219 brush haha. Well here it goes, I line the bottom water line of my eyes with black liner. Then I use the 219 brush and dip it into the darkest color I'm using like espresso or carbon and smudge the waterline with the eyeshadow. Okay now that I got that cleared up. 

I think the Nars india song would work well too. It doesn't have to be the exact same color as MAC. I only use MAC so I used that as a reference. Any browns that you like can would. Since the walnut color in that duo is shimmery, I would use espresso as your deep brown color because it is a matte. I always like to pair shimmer with one matte color. You can use the Vanilla as your highlight too if you want. It's okay that you don't have all the MAC brushes either. MAC is def. expensive so there are always alternatives. BUT I will say that the 217 brush is one to invest in....actually the new 226 brush is out but it is limited edition. I would probably pick that one up because I think it is ideal for eyes like yours and mine. I haven't used mine yet but I will let you know once I do. I think the Nars duo that you are looking at is a great option. 

Yeah I used to get so frustrated with my makeup. I still do because I find it more challenging to do eye makeup or a smokey eye without a crease. I actually just looked at a whole bunch of looks that I liked and tried to imitate them but a way to make it work for my eyes. 

I was wondering if you checked out the coastal scents website. They have a neutral palette that is pretty good. It has many color options. I bought it and only used it a couple of times. I think it is a great started for neutral colors. They also have inexpensive brushes on their website also if you don't want to spend a lot of money on MAC. It is just another option. You don't have to get it. 

When I line my eyes with eyeliner, I use a thicker line than most people do because my eyelids overlap. I hope that made sense. Anyways, when I first started to line by eyes and winged it out, it was really hard. So this is what I did. I got a liquid eyeliner and I winged the edge of my eyes first. Then I got a pencil liner and did the rest of my eyes with the pencil liner and made it even with the wing I did. To tell you the truth, the most challenging part of doing my makeup is my eyeliner. I tend to mess up on that the most because of the stupid wing. My eyes are shaped really weird and one eye is bigger than the other so I have to put more liner on one side than the other. 

If you do decide to get the india song, I would use the vanilla as my highlight. Then I would use walnut to make the shape of the crease like I described in my previous post. After that, you can use espresso if you get it and deepen the outer corners of your eyes. I would also use the espresso to smudge the bottom of your water line. Use the vanilla again to put it between the crease you created with the browns on your lid. If you are just using the india song duo, follow all the steps above but skip the espresso part and use a little more of walnut on the outer corner to make it darker. Also use the walnut to smudge the bottom of your eyes. Use the vanilla for the lid.


----------



## luvsic (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the recs guys!!

I will def. check out the stuff you listed! I have to spend my money a little more carefully now, but I really want a good brown color I can invest in and use forever. LadyJ, do they still sell walnut at the MAC store? Would it be a better brown than espresso to use to achieve that look? The NARS duo is super expensive, so I might have to pass on that one...I already have vanilla so I might as well get another MAC shadow to compliment it. I will use vanilla in the middle of my eyes like that model angelababy did, I think it would be a good color for that.

I just have a question about the smudging of the brown shadow in that picture. Do I put the brown on all over my lid, then kind of smudge to the outer corners with my brush? Or do I kind of just brush it to deepen my crease or have the illusion of that? Then, do I put on the white shadow where she put it? And good colors for doing this would be espresso or walnut (or both)? 

I just don't really know how to do that trick, but I guess I have to experiment to get it right. If I get this look down, I do want to wear it daily, I think it is gorgeous. 

Thank you again!!


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Thanks for the recs guys!!

I will def. check out the stuff you listed! I have to spend my money a little more carefully now, but I really want a good brown color I can invest in and use forever. LadyJ, do they still sell walnut at the MAC store? Would it be a better brown than espresso to use to achieve that look? The NARS duo is super expensive, so I might have to pass on that one...I already have vanilla so I might as well get another MAC shadow to compliment it. I will use vanilla in the middle of my eyes like that model angelababy did, I think it would be a good color for that.

I just have a question about the smudging of the brown shadow in that picture. Do I put the brown on all over my lid, then kind of smudge to the outer corners with my brush? Or do I kind of just brush it to deepen my crease or have the illusion of that? Then, do I put on the white shadow where she put it? And good colors for doing this would be espresso or walnut (or both)? 

I just don't really know how to do that trick, but I guess I have to experiment to get it right. If I get this look down, I do want to wear it daily, I think it is gorgeous. 

Thank you again!!_

 
That walnut color was in the Nars duo india song that you were talking about haha! I went and looked up that duo for you so I knew what you were talking about. I would personally use sable, espresso, and ricepaper for that look. But you can use espresso, sable, and vanilla. Those are good choices too. 

Are you talking about smudging the top lid or the bottom waterline? I only smudge the bottom waterline because I use gel liner on top and pencil on the bottom. What I do is, is line the bottom waterline then use the pencil brush with espresso on it and smudge from the outer corner to the inner corner. I tend to smudge it more on the outer coner. 

It looks like in the picture she smudged the top of her lid. So this is what I would do.  I would use a pencil liner to line my eyes. then I would smudge the eyeliner a little without the brown e/s on the brush. Just use the brown to deepen the crease with the brush without smudging. 

The MAC e/s are 14.50 each and the NARS duos are like $32 so I would just go with MAC unless you really like those colors. 

I'm sorry if my explanation is unclear haha! It's hard to explain it without showing you. This is the best I can do. If you want a more clear explanation PM me. I will be more than happy to help you out.


----------



## luvsic (Jan 13, 2009)

hey I am going to PM you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 man this advice is so helpful...


----------



## ohshnappp (Jan 14, 2009)

I use Kid e/s and Cork e/s, along with black liner and mascara for a very simple everyday look. I also have a very small double eyelid that you can see a little of when my eyes are open normally but basically disappear when I smile. I put Kid all over the eyelid, a little above where the fold is. I use my MAC 219 (pencil brush) to put Cork on the outer V. Since I don't have an actual crease, I use the fold as the top part of the V. I blend a little as needed.


----------



## cetati (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll try to do some tutorials for Asian eyes soon... I have small folds on my eyes but I don't think the Asian folds are anywhere close to being the same as the western crease.


----------

